# ASCI cards etc



## jonesy_103 (Aug 4, 2011)

We are planning a first 'overseas' motorhome trip next year (Italy or France - not decided yet). 

I've read about the ASCI cards but as we can only travel during peak times (July/August) at the moment are there any benefits other than cheaper off peak stays ?

Any advice for overseas virgins ? France or Italy ? We've probably only got 16 days, is Italy too far for this period and as a first trip ?


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

The book might still be useful for finding sites, as co-ordinates are given. But if you have wifi, there are even more ACSI sites on their website, and they do give reasonably accurate prices for high season there.

Always ask the cost anyway! In Spain last July, a site in the ACSI book was priced at €14 with the card. As it was high season, we expected to pay more, but without the card it only cost us €12! On the other hand, a site in France in the ACSI book at €16 off season cost us a massive €36 for a night in July. It was a total rip-off!

There's so many sites to choose from in high season, ACSI and otherwise, you could just meander around and stop where you fancy. France and Italy are popular choices, but more expensive than Spain and Portugal, especially inland Spain and Portugal. Have fun wherever you decide to go.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jonesy

Forget the ACSI card for peak seasons - probably! Some of their sites offer the concessions during fairly busy times when you would not expect them, so it could be worth getting hold of 2013 ACSI books to get an idea.

Italy is too far for a 16 day trip unless you enjoy looking at tarmac. I would suggest Normandy/Brittany or the Mosel in Germany for a first trip. You really can't go wrong if you stay clear of the popular coastal resorts. Anywhere else you will have no problem finding a site or an aire, even in July/August, specially if you come off the road by about 4.00pm at the latest.

No doubt you will get loads of ideas offered, but a lot depends on your interests and personal preferences so it's difficult to make sensible suggestions.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Another benifit is when you check in to the reception and shown them your passport you do not need to leave it with reception as they will take your ACSI card instead.

You can keep your passport to show to get old folks discount at the various sit es of interest up and down, your passport is usually the only document they will accept.

ray.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

There are two ASCI cards as detailed below

What are the most important differences between the ACSI Club ID and CampingCard ACSI?

ACSI Club ID is a Camping Carnet. It is an alternative identity document, accepted at 8000 camp sites. Members are automatically insured for liability. ACSI Club ID is not a discount card.

CampingCard ACSI is a discount card with which you can camp at 2504 camp sites at advantageous rates in the low season. CampingCard ACSI is not an alternative identity document and you will not be automatically insured for liability.

It is a long drive to Italy and I would avoid the cost in July & August.

There are many nice areas in inland France, Loire, Alsace, Jura, Burgundy etc.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you are going in high season then this card, the Camping Card International or CCI will give you significant discounts on member sites both high and low season. There are are downloadable lists of the sites on the site and there are more of them than ACSI sites:

http://www.campingcardinternational.com/

You can either buy the card direct from them or via the Camping and Caravanning Club.

The card also acts as a guarantee card- ie you can leave it at Reception instead of a passport- and gives you quite a good third party insurance policy for you and all members of your party and all for less than £5.

G

Edit to add: the list also comes as either an Android or Apple app as well.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

selstrom said:


> There are two ASCI cards as detailed below
> 
> What are the most important differences between the ACSI Club ID and CampingCard ACSI?
> 
> ...


Hi.

Funny that as we get the books with the ACSI card in that gives us the discount off season, and they have always taken that when booked in and given us our passports back.

And if the guy wants to go to wherever he wants to go it's non of our business, so informing him tantamount to telling him he can't afford to go where he wants to go, and should go some where else is very pompous!.

ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Another vote from me to "don't go to Italy in a 16 day trip in July/August"  

Milan, for example is around 640 miles from Calais whereas Strasbourg, for example, is around 390 miles from Calais.

Lots and lots of nice places in France within easy reach of the ferry ports - no need to go too far.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Agree with fellow member who are advising you to stay closer to home. We love Italy but it can get quite chaotic, something to do with the temperament I believe.
Italian campsites are always a squeeze with tiny pitches. We always go for a "Super" pitch saves having to entertain or being entertained by those next door.
Drive half the distance, make time to soak up the ambiance and chill out. France, Germany, etc etc.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Hi.

Funny that as we get the books with the ACSI card in that gives us the discount off season, and they have always taken that when booked in and given us our passports back.

And if the guy wants to go to wherever he wants to go it's non of our business, so informing him tantamount to telling him he can't afford to go where he wants to go, and should go some where else is very pompous!.

ray.[/quote]

Before you call some one pompus at least take the time to read their post!

I only expressed an opinion which had been requested by the OP:-
"We've probably only got 16 days, is Italy too far for this period and as a first trip ?"


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

16 days? Stay in Northern France. France is BIG; I mean really BIG.
It's also motorhome heaven.

In July/August the weather in the northern half of France will be great.

Just be aware that most campsites will be heaving, there'll be millions of Euro-sprogs running around everywhere, and you'll pay top-dollar rates (but in our experience, still cheaper than Italy).

Consider using aires rather than sites if cost is an issue.......it is actually possible to survive for several minutes or more in a motorhome without the necessity of a mains electrical hookup. We almost always use aires rather than sites nowadays.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

We have always gone July and August until recently.
Don't buy ACSI book as not worth it for a fortnight.
Get the CC European sites book as loads of campsites in France.
If not going on campsites then buy "All the Aires France" from Vicarious books.
Depending where you are crossing to then I would recommend the southern part of France anywhere from Millau south. Tarn Gorges are great, peaceful and rivers to swim in. Leucate Plage on MEDITERANEAN you can camp in an aire by the beach as long as you are aware that winds can pick up suddenly.
Provence too and also the coastline south of Bordeaux is excellent for aires too.
We never booked July and August as, if weather bad, then you can drive to the sun. If you have children then you may prefer a site
Chris


----------

